
Ask HN: What Happened to the Startup School MOOC? - Suncho
There were no lecture videos posted this week and one of the old lectures (How to Invent the Future Part II) has been removed.  Anyone know what&#x27;s going on?
======
robomartin
I have to say I was initially excited about Startup School but that wore off
pretty quickly. This "school" amounts to a bunch of interviews with a bunch of
company founders. That's fine, but these are not much more than the history of
these folks and their business yet, in my opinion, don't deliver much in the
way of actionable value. And, as an aside, if I have to sit through five more
minutes of up-talk I'll have to slice my veins (say that in up-talk).

I am not saying this to be mean. I just don't think this effort has delivered
actionable value. Years ago I subscribed to Mixergy. The site is about
interviewing successful entrepreneurs and delivering usable wisdom in the
process. I have to say the difference could not be greater. Mixergy interviews
are genuinely useful, something I cannot say about Startup School. Beyond
that, the site has hundreds of interviews across every imaginable topic. I
have no relation whatsoever to Mixergy other than having been a subscriber for
a couple of years and thinking of going back.

------
sandslash
Sorry about that. There were a few technical difficulties this week that
delayed our lecture releases. Alan Kay's second lecture will be up again asap
this coming week, with our new lecture as well.

------
wonderous
Here's the email that was sent out by YC:

___________

DATE: Sun, May 28, 2017 at 12:53 PM (Pacific Time)

SUBJECT: Announcement: Startup School Delay in Videos This Week

BODY:

Startup School Delay in Videos This Week

Hi all,

We apologize for the lack of videos this week. We ran into quite a few
technical difficulties with video editing/publishing, so this past week's
lectures will be delayed until the coming week.

In addition, Alan Kay wanted to update a few parts of his lecture slides, so
his second lecture will be back up this coming week as well.

Best,

------
pinpeliponni
Unrelated, but also check out
[http://schoolofherring.com/videos/](http://schoolofherring.com/videos/) for
some general leadership lessons.

~~~
ChristianGeek
This site lost me with the existence of a "Believe in the Positive Energy"
lecture. YMMV.

~~~
fao_
I mean, even MIT is into that crap now.

~~~
blazespin
Maybe because it's not crap? Positive energy is probably behind about 80% of
all success.

~~~
calvano915
And the course could be primarily about debunking belief in positive energy

Being skeptical is great but dismissing a potential trove of useful info for
some topics that are unappealing is close-minded. I've recently discovered
[http://edx.org](http://edx.org) which has a lot to offer :)

